# Gothic 2 Almanach Rune



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (13. September 2006)

Spoiler



ich habe das Almanach gelesen und alles auf dem Tisch eingesamellt, aber wie aktiviere ich die "leere" Rune?




edit: Hab gelesen, man braucht einen Runentisch.... Wo findet man den?


----------



## HanFred (14. September 2006)

zum beispiel in der klosterbibliothek, im keller steht aber glaube ich auch einer rum. so ein kugelförmiger metallreif auf nem tisch halt.
du bist schon magier, oder? nur magier können runen herstellen.


----------



## Homerclon (14. September 2006)

HanFred am 14.09.2006 00:15 schrieb:
			
		

> zum beispiel in der klosterbibliothek, im keller steht aber glaube ich auch einer rum. so ein kugelförmiger metallreif auf nem tisch halt.
> du bist schon magier, oder? nur magier können runen herstellen.


Paladine können eine spezielle Teleportationsrune herstellen.

Da er schon im Klosterkeller den Almanach gelesen hat ist er bereits im 5. Kapitel.
Also entweder ist er schon seid längerem Magier, dann würde ich mich aber fragen wie er die Feuerprüfung bestanden hat, wenn er nicht weis wo ein Runentisch steht, bzw. wie diese aussehen.  
Oder er ist Paladin und will sich die Teleportationsrune erstellen.

Runentische gibts mehrere in der Umgebung von Khorinis.
Im Klosterkeller(fast gegenüber vom Almanach), in der Bibliothek des Klosters, in der Kammer des Helden im Kloster(den Schlüssel bekommt man nur als Magier) & bei Xardas.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (14. September 2006)

Homerclon am 14.09.2006 07:37 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 14.09.2006 00:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Jo bin Paladin, will die Rune zum geheimen Raum. Ich habe Uthars geheiligtes Wasser, einen Runenrohling und eine Zange, aber wenn ich am Runentisch auf teleport rune zur geeheimen bib. klicke sagt er, nicht genügend Rohstoffe...


----------



## Homerclon (14. September 2006)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer am 14.09.2006 14:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Jo bin Paladin, will die Rune zum geheimen Raum. Ich habe Uthars geheiligtes Wasser, einen Runenrohling und eine Zange, aber wenn ich am Runentisch auf teleport rune zur geeheimen bib. klicke sagt er, nicht genügend Rohstoffe...


Versuchs mal mit "Geweihtem Wasser".
Uthars geheiligtes Wasser ist nur für die Wegschreine.

Händler:
Lutero ab dem 1. Kapitel.
Gorax und Isgorath ab dem 5. Kapitel


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (14. September 2006)

Homerclon am 14.09.2006 20:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer am 14.09.2006 14:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Alles klar, habs thx an alle


----------

